# Gliclazide and  Exercise



## Superheavy (Apr 8, 2016)

Morning guys,

I'm a recently diagnosed Type II, and in the two weeks since I was diagnosed I've been hitting the gym with enthusiasm...but one of the drugs that I've been prescribed is Gliclazide. I was reading up on what others have found it does to the blood sugar levels, (mine have been between 6-8.5 this week), and some people are saying that even mild exercise can drop their blood sugar. 
Is an hour's vigorous workout likely to send me into a hypo, or is it just a case of trying it before and after and testing BGs to see what happens?

Thanks


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 8, 2016)

Morning, again with everything diabetes related, everyone is different. Im on gliclizide, the only excercise that I do is walking. I can be in the 7's walk up to my local high street (about 20 mins) and be down in the 4's by the time I get there!!!


----------



## Copepod (Apr 8, 2016)

Some useful information here: http://www.teambloodglucose.com/TeamBG/Type_2_Basics.html
But yes, it is a case of testing before and after exercise - often recommended to test not immediately after finishing exercise, but about 30 minutes later.


----------



## Superheavy (Apr 12, 2016)

At the moment, I'm usually going in to the gym in the high 4's or sometimes as high as the low 5's, and then coming out after a 40-50 minute workout in the low 4's - 4.0 - 4.2.  With the advice (threat?) that Gliclazide will bring down my blood glucose further, I just don't see it as the drug for me, and am going to let the nurse know in my follow up appointment this week.


----------

